
Should I take post-bacc classes in machine learning - imranq
Been out of college for about 3-4 years. These days due to a work project I find myself living near a top 3 university which has a continuing studies program that allows college grads to take classes for credit. I would like to take physics, graduate math and machine learning courses but they cost about $3k&#x2F;course. Is this worth the cost or is it just better to stick with MOOCs?
======
noemit
better than moocs, just teach yourself. learn to research. everything you
learn will change anyway, if you don't learn to learn, you're useless.

